# Ideen für Clickable ImageMap in Java/Swing



## elmato (27. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauch mal eure cerebrale Rechenpower...
Mit welchen techniken könnte man eine Clickable Imagemap in Java realisieren, gegeben ist folgendes Bild http://www.jugend-huettendorf.de/Huettenplan.jpg 
Was ich nun machen möchte ist, das einzelne Hütten(die Rechecke mit den Nummern drauf) anklickbar werden, das ganze dient dazu eine art Belegungsplan zu erstellen.
Im Endeffekt möchte ich das eine oder mehrer Hütten anklickbar sind, bzw. beim anklicken markiert werden so das ich ihnen einen Kunden zuordnen kann, das ganze in einer DB abspeichern so das täglich ein Plan mit der Belegung ausgedruckt werden kann.
Dies ist kein kommerzielles Projekt sondern ein privates Projekt für einen Freund.
Über ideen würde ich mich freuen da ich im moment leider keinen Ansatz weiss wie man soetwas realisieren könnte, also alles was ihr an Links, Tutorials Erfahrung beisteuern könnte ist willkommen.
vielen Dank schon mal
euer
elmato


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. November 2005)

Hallo!

  Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass man zuerst mal versucht den
  Lageplan anzeigen zu lassen. Anschliessend wuerde ich die Anwendung um eine Art Editor
  erweitern, mit dem ich bestimmte Flaechen(4Eckige java.awt.Ploygone) auf dem Lageplan 
  markieren koennte. Diese Polygone wuerde ich dann in einer Liste halten. Zusaetzlich
  wuerde ich zu jeder markierten Flaeche weitere Daten wie ein eindeutiger Name etc. speichern.
  Hat man mit dem Editor alle Flaechen markiert kann man die aktuelle Zusammenstellung
  speichern. Dabei wird einfach die Liste in eine Datei serialisiert. Wenn der Lageplan z.bsp. 
  Huettenplan.jpg heiszt wuerde ich die Datei mit den layoutDaten Huttenplan.jpg.layout 
  nennen... Anschliessend kann man diesen LayoutPlan wieder in der Anwendung laden und kann 
  die markierten Flaechen anklicken.

  Ob sich ein bestimmter Punkt point innerhalb des Polygons polygon befindet
  kann man dann ueber polygon.contains(point) herausbekommen.

  Gruss Tom


----------



## elmato (28. November 2005)

Super das klingt gut vielen danke Thomas  
mfg 
elmato

P.ss Ich lass das Thema noch offen falls ich noch Fragen haben sollte..


----------

